# Veterans Day - Role Call



## Fireengines (Nov 9, 2012)

"As we express our gratitude, we must never forget that the highest appreciation is not to utter words, but to live by them.".... John F. Kennedy 

Thank you to our Veterans!  

If you are a veteran, please sound off...

Larry Lorance
US Navy 1968 -1972
Photographers Mate
USS Chipola AO63 - Vietnam, Yankee Station
USS Mount Whitney, LCC20 - Plank Owner
NAS Norfolk


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 9, 2012)

Gordon Kincheloe
USAF  MSgt
1960-1980
England
Phillipines
Italy
Texas
New York
Washington


----------



## Alzey (Nov 9, 2012)

THANK YOU from the bottom of heart to all who have served and to the family members of those that serve.

USAF Dependent 1970-1986
    Germany, New Mexico, North Carolina
USAF Active Duty 1988-1998
    California, Germany, Louisiana
Electronic Computer and Switching Systems Specialist (2E2x4/305x4)


----------



## K-9 Man (Nov 9, 2012)

ERNEST G. OWENS, MSgt USAF
1996-Present
Military Working Dog Handler/Trainer
Narcotic and Explosive Dogs

Ramstein AB, Germany
Eskan Village Saudi Arabia
Travis AFB, California
Eskan Village Saudi Arabia (again)
Osan AB, South Korea
Malmastrom AFB, Montana
Al Udied AB, Qatar

Command and Control NCO

Eielson AFB, Alaska
Offutt AFB, Nebraska (Airborne Command Post)

Love our Country and followed the foot steps of my Grandfather, Dad, and Uncle.  I was the only one to break the Army cycle and entered the Air Force.


----------



## kronewi (Nov 9, 2012)

20 year Navy retiree.


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 9, 2012)

Lt Cmdr (ret) 1979-2000
CVN 72 
Intel Liaison - gulf


----------



## Hula daddy (Nov 9, 2012)

Fire Controlman 2nd Class
U.S. Navy - 1988-1994
USS Long Beach CGN-9 
San Diego CA 1990-1994

Shellback 1990
Around the world Cruise 1990
crossed the Panama canal 6 times
Persian Gulf war 1991

The Memories - 1988 - Present


----------



## Fireengines (Nov 9, 2012)

Let us not forget a veteran of many wars will be decommissioned next month.

USS Enterprise Completes Its Final Voyage


----------



## mwhatch (Nov 9, 2012)

Morton Hatch
US NAVY
1974-1979
SAN DIEGO
USS CONSTELLATION CVA/CV-64
AVIATION STRUCTURAL MECHANIC
PETTY OFFICER 2ND CLASS

Thanks,

Morton


----------



## PWL (Nov 9, 2012)

CMCS P.W.Lint USN/RET
Retired US Navy Seabee
1961-1984


----------



## wolftat (Nov 9, 2012)

Neil Pabia
U.S.M.C. '82-'08 Retired
Lt. but still a MGySgt at heart.
OGA's '08 - Present

The Few, The Proud, the Marines. 
Semper Fi


----------



## termitedave (Nov 9, 2012)

David Seaba
Corporal
USMC 1994-1997
Semper Fi !!


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sgt "Darrin" McArthur, CD. (Retired)
Weapons Technician, Electrical Mechanical Engineer Branch
Canadian Forces
1985 - 2011


Quebec, Canada
Lahr, Germany
Doha, Quatar
British Columbia, Canada
New Brunswick, Canada
Ontario, Canada


----------



## hanau (Nov 9, 2012)

US Army 1987-1992
Savannah Ga  G co.24th Avn Brigade
Task Force Viper 3rd AD Hanau Germany 
G co 227 Avn Brigade  1st AD Hanau Germany
Persian Gulf war 1991

Break in service
94-95
O troop 4/2 cav 

MOS 67S Oh-58D Kiowa Repairer/crew chief


----------



## Glen Schumann (Nov 9, 2012)

Veterans Day greetings to all my brothers and sisters who served in any branch






28 year U.S. Army Reserve career
Retired a LTC in early 2000 then did a 2 year retiree recall tour at Ft. Knox, KY Nov 09 - Nov 11

Hooah!


----------



## BlackPearl (Nov 9, 2012)

Cliff De Witt 
Sargent
USMC
1st Marine Division, 1st FLC 
Da Nang
1969 1970


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 9, 2012)

First, to all our 'Nam vets, Welcome home!!!!!

Sergeant, USAF, 1973-79
Weapons Systems Control
F-4E Phantom

Seymour-Johnson AFB (Orders to Vietnam cancelled when Nixon said we're coming home; followed the Wing to Seymour)
Elmendorf AFB

USAF Civilian, Instructional Systems Designer
1989 - present
Lowry AFB
Goodfellow AFB
McGhee Tyson ANGB
Lackland AFB
Brooks AFB
Wright-Patterson AFB
Lackland AFB


----------



## tim self (Nov 9, 2012)

Tim Self
USMC SSgt Ret
1977-1997
Aviation Ordnance (red shirt to you sailor types)


----------



## RichB (Nov 9, 2012)

In during Vietnam
3 yrs Army


----------



## bmlewis (Nov 9, 2012)

Brett Lewis
US Navy
Nuclear Electronics Technician
First Class Pety Officer E-6
1996-2006
USS Enterprise (CVN-65)


----------



## jimofsanston (Nov 9, 2012)

Edward LaCourse Sr. 
1941-1965 USArmy Master Sargent.
WWII
Guam
Germany
1965-1995 Civil Service Bellwood, Va. Supply Ops.

Edward LaCourse Jr.  USArmy Master Sargent
1968-2005 
Vietnam
Korea
Germany
Desert shield 
Desert Storm

My Self US Coast Guard 

James LaCourse Jr. ( my son) 
EST 2013 Aug enlisting. And Proud of him!!!!!!!


----------



## monark88 (Nov 9, 2012)

USAF Carswell Hospital, Ft Worth Tx. 1963-'67. X-Ray Tech. 
Sgt.
All 4 years at Carswell AFB


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 9, 2012)

Staff SGT First Air Cavalry Division 
1967-1969 Vietnam


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 9, 2012)

US Army 1961-1969
1961-1964  Germany
1965-1966  Viet Nam
1967-1969  Okinawa

God Bless All Veterans

Ray


----------



## Dan26 (Nov 9, 2012)

MSgt Daniel Hart, USAF, RET
1986 - 2006
Torrejon, Spain
Lowry AFB, CO
Sheppard AFB, TX
Moody AFB, GA
Osan AB, Korea
Elmendorf AFB, AK


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 9, 2012)

USMC 1970-1973 - 0311 Grunt  ( I won the first draft lottery!)
U.S. Army Reserves 1974-76 - Gunner 155 Howitzer
Tech Sgt USAFR - 1977 - 1978

Okay, so I like to try different things and I'm a slow learner

Jim Smith


----------



## cwolfs69 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks to all who have served before and after. 

MR1 Charles Goodwin, US Navy

1967-1971
USS Rexburg, PCER855 67-69
Inshore Undersea Warfare Group-1, Det-2, Viet nam 
HAL-3 Det 1 at Operation Seafloat/Solid Anchor, Viet nam, 
Naval Advisory Gorup, Viet Nam OP Base Kien AN

1974-1979
USS Vulcan, AR-5 Norfolk, VA


----------



## AKBeaver (Nov 9, 2012)

CWO4 Dave Beaver  
USCG 1983 - present (201 and a wake up) 
 USCGC WOODRUSH 
Group Astoria Group Ketchikan 
USCGC WOODRUSH 
USCGC SEDGE 
ESD Ketchikan 
CAMSPAC 
ESU St. Louis 
C3Cen

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Jjartwood (Nov 9, 2012)

US Army 73-80
Sgt. RECON/PATHFINDER
82d AIRBORNE DIVISION
FT BRAGG N.C.


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you to all the veterans!

Jason Gantner
US Navy 1995-?
Chief Electronics Technician

NAS Mayport
NCTS Bahrain
NAS Oceana Air Det Norfolk
USS NORMANDY CG 60
COMSUBGRU 7 Yokosuka, Japan
USS WASP LHD-1


----------



## TerryDowning (Nov 9, 2012)

USAF SSgt (E-5)
1985 - 2000
USAFR  TSgt (E-6)
2000 - 2006

551X1 Construction Equipment Operator Journeyman 1985-1989
242X0/3E9X1 Disaster Preparedness/Civil Engineer Readiness Craftsman 1989 - 2006


----------



## reiddog1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dave Reid
U.S. NAVY
Chief Aviation Ordnanceman
1994-present
USS John F Kennedy
VP-62
Navy Operational Support Center Jacksonville
Navy Expeditionary Combat Command det Kuwait
HSL-60
Fleet Readiness Center New Orleans
(And picking new orders this month)

PROUD TO SERVE!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike D (Nov 9, 2012)

U.S.C.G. Retired
22 years 1975 - 1997
Aviation Machinist Mate 
C-130 flight engineer, loadmaster, dropmaster, prop & engine mechanic.
E2C Hawkeye mechanic


----------



## BobBurt (Nov 9, 2012)

Bob Burt, Sgt (Ret)
20 yrs Canadian Forces...Communications Branch

1978 - 1998
Served in
Germany
Israel/Syria
Crypus
Central Americia
Through Out Canada


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks to all!
Eugenio Soto, Army, Maj (Ret)
1985-2008
2nd Armored Cavalry Regiment (Germany/Iraq)
82nd Airborne Division
101st Airborne Division, Air Assault
2nd Infantry Division (Korea)
1st Cavalry Division 
Task Force Eagle (Bosnia)
J2, Joint Task Force Bravo (Honduras)


----------



## RichF (Nov 9, 2012)

Rich Ficken, Lt Col, USAF
1992-present
KC-10/C-21
Yokota AB
McGuire AFB
Scott AFB
JB MDL

Thanks to all who serve!


----------



## renichols (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks to everyone and to:
Father :Sgt USA WWII
Brother: Capt USA Nam
My Self: Msgt USAF Ret 
 Jet Engine Mechanic 
And lets not forget those who held everthing together on the home front when we were not around:wives,children,brothers and sisters


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Nov 9, 2012)

Three years in the army.With one in Veitnam.Near the last.


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 9, 2012)

Paul Douglass, Sgt USMC
1963 -1966


My Son
Brian Douglass,  Cmdr. U.S. Navy
Retires in less than 2 years.
F18 Superhornet pilot.


----------



## Rodnall (Nov 9, 2012)

Rodnall Chase
USAF
1975-1979
C-130 Crew Chief
McChord AFB
Rhien-Main AB Germany


----------



## Wright (Nov 9, 2012)

O. Lamar Wright (Spec5 US Army)
67N Gun ship Crew Chief
191st Boomerangs 
Viet Nam 1969-1970
20 years old then, 63 today
I thank all of you for your service.


----------



## Dennis K (Nov 9, 2012)

Dennis Knight US Army SGT
Schofield Barrakcks, Oahu Hawaii
Ft Lewis, Washington


----------



## ssajn (Nov 9, 2012)

U.S. Coast Guard
USCGC Raritan
Quartermaster
6 years

Army National Guard
Btry A 1-121 FA
Fire Direction Chief
Forward Observer
Sniper
7 years


----------



## theidlemind (Nov 9, 2012)

David Best
Sergeant, Army 
1981-1989


----------



## gimpy (Nov 9, 2012)

Army
1976 -1976

I had an allergy to the dye in
the green sock, 

It was so bad it took the skin off of both my feet

They sent me home with an Honorable discharge

I wanted to stay, wanted to wear "white" socks under the green
socks, but back then it was not considered to be part of the uniform

I really wanted to have a career in the service

Thanks to ALL who did serve


----------



## paintspill (Nov 9, 2012)

this thread gave me goose bumps from my head to toe. god bless you all. sorry to interupt. please continue.


----------



## papaturner (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks to all veterans and those still serving.
Perry Bridges Spec. E-5
U.S. Army


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks to all.

U.S. Army
1961-1964
Sgt. E-5


----------



## Akula (Nov 9, 2012)

Bill Franklin
US Army
Ft Benning Ga
Last job LRRP


----------



## markgum (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks to all
Fire Controlman 2nd Class
U.S. Navy - 1976 - 1982
USS Farragut DDG-37


----------



## prophetmkr (Nov 9, 2012)

Mike Willis
Sergeant USMC
1966-1970
Vietnam


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 9, 2012)

Key West TEVDET 10/65-10/66
USS Nantahala AO-60 10/66-3/69


----------



## redbulldog (Nov 9, 2012)

U.S. Navy 1952-1972 AMSC

Here is one I doubt if anyone can join me, I was a "Helium Head" in ZP4 stationed in Weeksville, NC.


----------



## khallpens (Nov 9, 2012)

U.S. Navy 
Jan92 to Aug06
USS Guam LPH 9
Nas Jax 
USS Bataan LHD 5 plank ower
ACU 4 Little Creek 
Blue nose
Golden Shell Back


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Nov 9, 2012)

Might be the first time I read every post. 

Well done.

US Army, 1971-72
Corps of Engineers
"Essayons!"


----------



## sgimbel (Nov 9, 2012)

U S Airforce
Yakota AB, Japan
Hickum AFB, Honolulu
Finish as instructor at Armed Forces Air Intelligence School, Denver, CO
7 years


----------



## hotwire55 (Nov 9, 2012)

USN 1966-1970
Hospital Corpsman 2nd. Class
USS ESTES, Vietnam 1969
USS IWO JIMA, San Diego 1969
Balboa Naval Hospital, San Diego 1969-70


----------



## wellsw (Nov 9, 2012)

Wesley Wells
USAF 
1982-2002
Calif
Okinawa
Illinois
Okinawa
New mexico
Iceland
Illinois (ret)


----------



## Autonoz (Nov 9, 2012)

US Army, Spec. 4, 63Tango
81-83 Kirch Gons, Germany
83-84 Fort Hood, Tx.


----------



## rstought (Nov 9, 2012)

SGT, USA
1980-84

CAPT, USMC
1987-92


----------



## carpblaster (Nov 9, 2012)

Rodney k Ross
UA AIR FORCE
Elmendorf, Alaska
Loring maine,
1979-1985


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 9, 2012)

Chuck Ellis
Radioman 2nd class
US Navy 1960-1964
Naval CommSta & Naval station Agana, Guam Sept 1961- Jan 1963
USS Finch DER328   Feb 1963 - Aug 1964


----------



## Southwest (Nov 9, 2012)

Technical Sergeant - USAF
2002-present
1N0 All-source intelligence analyst/targeteer

Goodfellow AFB, Texas
Ramstein AB,Germany
Camp Andy, Qatar
Whiteman AFB, Missouri
Osan AB, Korea
Wright-patterson AFB, Ohio
Kabul, Afghanistan
Camp Dwyer, Afghanistan
Camp Leatherneck, Afghanistan

I live the life I love and love the life I live!


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 9, 2012)

I will add that both of my sons are vets as well, though not IAP members. Not even woodworkers or turners, but the youngest made us each a pen when he was in the 7th grade.

Oldest was Army - Ft Benning and a few places in Afghanistan.

Youngest was a Marine - Camp Lejeune and all around Fallujah, Iraq when it was bad.

Thankfully, both made it home!


----------



## Sataro (Nov 9, 2012)

USAF Sgt
1977-1983
Law Enforcement Specialist
Lackland AFB, TX
Shaw AFB, SC
Kadena AB, Japan


----------



## Exabian (Nov 10, 2012)

SSG Cammon, Marcellus E.
US ARMY
15 years in 5 more to go.


----------



## Gofer (Nov 10, 2012)

Bruce Wallace
Master Corporal
Canadian Army Reserve (Infantry) 88 -90
RCAF F18 Airframe Tech 90 - 2000
RCAF Flight Engineer (Tac Hel) 2000 - 2013
110 days left to go ...

A big thanks to those who have served before and a salute to those who pick the torch and serve their country in the future.  

And we all need to take the time to reflect on those that didn't come bcak in one piece if at all ....  Terry Kelly - A Pittance of Time (Official Version) - YouTube

Bruce


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Vet from the AF, now I'm active Army...currently sitting in Ramstein AB, Germany terminal for a fuel stop and heading out to Burma for two weeks.  It's crazy where this job takes me.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Nov 10, 2012)

:usflag: It is because of your sacrifices that we are able to enjoy our freedoms. So with a great degree of sincerity and humility, I say simply, “thank you” for all you’ve done and continue to do for me, my family, my friends and our country.:usflag:

CJ McDonnell
Sgt
US Army 1984-1992
63W Heavy Wheeled Vehicle Mechanic
APG Maryland
Baumholder Germany
Ft Polk, LA
Ft Irwin, CA


----------



## philipff (Nov 10, 2012)

Naval Aviator, helicopter pilot and Flag Officer; 31 years,  6 commands, 4 of them at sea.  HuYA!


----------



## Sawdust46 (Nov 10, 2012)

Cpl. William Kurfman 2250278
USMC
1st Recon Vietnam 1967-1968


----------



## mpmopc (Nov 10, 2012)

Fort Campbell KY
Fort Bliss TX
Ramstein AB, Germany
Army Air Defense
1969-1971


----------



## navycop (Nov 10, 2012)

USS Saipan LHA-2 (ABH2)
USS Wasp LHA-1 (MA2)
USS Harry S. Truman CVN-75 (MA2)
NAS Oceana (MA2)
NSA Norfolk (MA2)
1988-2008


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 10, 2012)

Bruce Egolf
USMC-R
1975-1983
E-5 SGT
Air/Ground support motor-pool
US Navel Base Phila Pa

Never activated so never qualified for benefits 

was always READY, WILLING & ABLE
and I gain all the discipline of a grunt OhRa :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


.


----------



## WoodCarverOH (Nov 10, 2012)

Eric Dunn
USAF 1966-1972 SSGT
Jet Engine Mechanic
Texas, Oxford England

Happy Veterans Day greetings to all my brothers and sisters who served in any branch.


----------



## WoodLM (Nov 10, 2012)

Logan Wood
2010-?
United States Navy
Fire Controlman 3rd Class

USS Wasp LHD-1


----------



## MDEdwards (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey guys and gals, thank you for serving our nation.
US Armry, 47/ 27 Engineers, 18th Airborn Corps., Institute of Military Assistance, Ft Bragg, NC, 1972-1975.
 DOD Civilian, Ft Bragg, NC, 1975-1995
2/252 Armor Batt.- 2nd Armor Div., North Carolina Army National Guard 1982-1991
USAFRes 31 Aeromedical Evacuation Sqdrn., 315 Aeromedical Evacuation Sqdrn, Charleston AFB, SC, 1991-2011
Retired USAF MSgt Flight Medic, 3300 hours
tours/missions-most places where Americans were wounded.
Highlights - 2005 Iraqi elections celibrated with comander of Iraqi Air Force and Critical Care Air Transport Team(CCATT) at the birth place of Abram and Sarah, and member of Mesopitamainian Cigar Club at Balad. 
Infamous for building a kayac and sailboat between missions in the Day Room at Andrews AFB. Also for 'SpudZookas'! Baking cookies for our patients during flight.
Lows- Al Udied AB, 2010 AE Operations, soldiers in pain.
 Having to retire for being old.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 10, 2012)

Donovan Smith 
7 South African Infantry Battalion 1977-1979
Johannesburg West Commando 1980-2006
Regimental Sargent Major


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 10, 2012)

Seamus Rooney
Spec4 US Army  31U/31L
1994-1998  Tactical Satellite Communications specialist
327th Signal Battalion
35th Signal Brigade
Ft. Bragg,NC

My platoon supported the commander of 18th Airborne Corps (Lt. Gen. Shelton) with Sat comms in the field.
-Ft. Drum,NY 1996
-Ft. Benning,GA 1995
-Howard Air Force Base, Panama 1995

No combat situations.


----------



## tbroye (Nov 10, 2012)

Tom Roye
6Th Army 91St Divison.
US Army Reserve
Drill Instructor
Sgt. E-5
1964-1970


----------



## gimpy (Nov 10, 2012)

OH, so you are the guy........LOL:biggrin:




tbroye said:


> Tom Roye
> 6Th Army 91St Divison.
> US Army Reserve
> Drill Instructor
> ...


----------



## djz9 (Nov 10, 2012)

David Zeller 
US Army
Military Police 591st MP Co.
Ft Bliss Tx, Mc Gregor Range NM
1975-1979


----------



## Alzey (Nov 10, 2012)

Fireengines said:


> Let us not forget a veteran of many wars will be decommissioned next month.
> 
> USS Enterprise Completes Its Final Voyage



She was a fine ship.  I was fortunate enough a few months ago to receive an email from a Lt on board.  He had received one of my Freedom Pens.  I was on cloud 9 that day.

Fair Winds and Following Seas, Enterprise.  You did your nation proud.


----------



## run91 (Nov 10, 2012)

Navy 1969-1981


----------



## Ambidex (Nov 10, 2012)

*service*

Top of the hill..2nd 15th infantry..Wildflecken Germany..74-76..Thank You to all soldiers previously and since..


----------



## chuckw3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Chuck Wicks WO 
RCAF Aviation tech
1967-1989


----------



## Longfellow (Nov 11, 2012)

S/Sgt-US ARMY
165 Inf Reg, 40th Inf Div-Korea 1953-1954
151st Combat Engineer Btn.-Korea 1954
Wish I had Re-Upped, but Nam was starting to brew.


----------



## philipff (Nov 11, 2012)

Philip F Duffy Rear Admiral; 31 years flying helicopters.  6 commands.  'eenugh.   Glad I served when I did, but really glad its not in today's political world!


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Tin Can Sailor*

Proud of the service of my family ---

LeRoy (LSS) Smith ET2
USN 1955 -1959
USS Kenneth D Bailey DDR-713 1956 - 1959

Brothers Howard and James US Army 1942 - 1946 both served in the Pacific
Brother Wendell US Navy 1943 - 1947 USS Donnel and USS Wisconsin
Brother Gerald US Army 1946 - 1956 served the 8th Army in Korea and Japan.

Brother-in-Law George Cox US Army 1943 - 1946 served in Patton's infantry in Europe
Brother-in-Law Clyde Bush USN 1953 - 1963 USAF 1963 - 1980

My Son - Lawrence USCG 1985 - 1990 served on several cutters and the USS Farragut in a navy exchange - medical dischage following motor cycle accident.

Nephew Wendell US Army 1962 - 1988 Airborne two tours in Viet Nam

Nephew Howard USN 1960 - 64 Destroyer Sailor Atlantic Fleet


----------



## KenBrasier (Nov 11, 2012)

USN 1965-67


----------



## jcm71 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Hey Admiral*



philipf said:


> Philip F Duffy Rear Admiral; 31 years flying helicopters.  6 commands.  'eenugh.   Glad I served when I did, but really glad its not in today's political world!



Don't know if you remember me, but I served under you when you were skipper of HC-3 in the late 70's.   

To get back on topic:  Commander, USN, 1971-1993.  I'm glad to say that my number of landings equalled my number of take-offs.


----------



## fiferb (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd like to recognize my son, SGT Eric Fifer, KIA Iraq, Oct 2005, Army.

My stepson, CPT Shaun Futch, Army, deployed to Afghanistan this past week.

My dad, USAF Retired.

And myself, Retired, Army.
11C, mortarman
Ft. Benning
Vicenza Italy
Ft. Bragg, 82d ABN
Went back to school and ROTC
Army Aviator at
Ft. Rucker
Korea
Ft. Stewart/Hunter AAF
Ft. Eustis


----------



## MrWright (Nov 11, 2012)

4 years U.S. Marine Corps. 1942 - 1946
Member of the FIRST Special Forces of the U.S. Marine Corps.  The U.S.Marine Raiders 1942-1944
  And the 8th youngest surviving Raiders left out of four Battalions. I think it was about 10,000 which included Paratroop and Medical personnel.


----------



## gbpens (Nov 11, 2012)

Gene Benes
U S Army
Recon platoon E Co 1st Bn 35th Br 4th Div
Viet Nam '69 - '70


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 11, 2012)

Alzey said:


> Fireengines said:
> 
> 
> > Let us not forget a veteran of many wars will be decommissioned next month.
> ...



I remember when she was commissioned and now I've lived long enough to see her de-commissioned....


----------



## bobm (Nov 11, 2012)

Bob Malloy
USN 1969-1973 RM2
1969-1971 USS Warrington DD-843 Newport R.I.
1971-1973 USS William H Standley DLG-32 Mayport, Fl


----------



## Joe Burns (Nov 11, 2012)

Joe Burns
US Army
101st Airborne, 506th Infantry.
42 US Artillery Detachment

Ft. Campbell, Kentucky
Cloppenburg, Germany


----------



## leestoresund (Nov 11, 2012)

*Vet*

US Army Security Agency 1963-67
Ft, Devens, Ma
Ft. Benning, GA
Torii Station Okinawa
Bangkok, Thailand
Udorn, Thailand
"We were never there."

Lee Storesund


----------



## Mr Vic (Nov 11, 2012)

Just finished watching the Salute to Veterans on PBS so, If I miss-spell anything is cause my vision is blurry! A heart felt thanks to all VETERANS; Past, Present and those who have yet to serve.


A special shout out to our own Bruce Fifer, Maj, USA Ret. He survived his Lieutenant hood with me in Korea.


Victor W Vickers
CW3 Retired.
Sept 29, 1974 - Sept 30, 1994
UH-1H Mechanic, Crewchief, Tech Inspector, Pilot, Instuctor Pilot, Night Vision IP, Combat Skills IP and Maintenance Test Pilot. Loved flying and fixing the old birds...


----------



## sumterdad (Nov 11, 2012)

Spc Houston
SC Army National Guard 95-01


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 12, 2012)

As a civilian, one of my primary roles at work is protecting our warfighters.
I want to humbly thank each of you for your service.
Thank you,
Gary


----------



## Jjartwood (Nov 12, 2012)

To all my brothers in arms,
I've always maintained that I wasn't the best soldier, but I showed up, as did all of you.
Thank You
Sgt. M. Chouinard
82d Abn.Div.
Ft Bragg NC.
Death from above!!!!!


----------



## scottwood (Nov 12, 2012)

SSGT Warren S. Stillwell
USAF Ret
1977-1990
Hahn AFB Germany-F4 Weapons  Maintanance
New Mexico-F-111 Weapons
George AFB Victorville Ca.-F4 and F15 Weapons, Hospital Medical Records
First Gulf War-1990


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 12, 2012)

Huuuuuaaaaa!

Shawn Pachlhofer
PFC, US Army
264th Eng Co
1992-1995


----------



## DSurette (Nov 12, 2012)

David Surette
SSGT  USMC  1961 - 1969
Viet Nam,  1966 - 67  MACS 7,  Chu Lai, Phu Bai


----------



## fiferb (Nov 12, 2012)

Mr Vic said:


> Just finished watching the Salute to Veterans on PBS so, If I miss-spell anything is cause my vision is blurry! A heart felt thanks to all VETERANS; Past, Present and those who have yet to serve.
> 
> 
> A special shout out to our own Bruce Fifer, Maj, USA Ret. He survived his Lieutenant hood with me in Korea.
> ...


 
Thanks for the promotion, Vic!  And, if it weren't for professionals like you I would never had made it through "lieutenant hood".


----------



## vthowe (Nov 12, 2012)

USN CTO
PCola FL
Naples IT
1995-2000


----------



## Fireengines (Nov 13, 2012)

In closing, a very moving story.

Thank you to all !

A.J. Cook and Gary Sinise in the 2011 National Memorial Day Concert (Part 1) - YouTube

http://ravepad.com/page/aj-cook/vid...e-in-the-national-memorial-day-concert-part-2


----------

